# Black Creek Retriever Club Derby/Q 6/17-19



## cpmm665 (Jan 6, 2009)

The Landmark Motor Inn has a block of rooms reserved for Trial Participants for $82/night. (1-800-541-3441 or 518-793-3441)

This is BCRC's first Field Trial. The event is Not being held where our Hunt Test is held. The D/Q is being held on private property in Gansevoort, NY. 

We are encouraging those with Derby dogs to Enter. Please give us a fighting chance! We need 10 Derby Dogs! Entries Close Tuesday, June 7, 2011.

Thank You for your Support!


----------



## cpmm665 (Jan 6, 2009)

We're up to 2, 8 more to go.

Thank you to everyone who is helping to promote this event!


----------



## John Shoffner (Jan 27, 2009)

Hi Cindy, 

I appreciate all of the hard work and effort the club is putting into making this derby a go. I have a derby dog that I would like to run. I lived in Clifton Park for a few years and would enjoy visiting the area again. It is a long drive for us from NC though. I will watch the entries and if you get close may take the plunge and make the drive!

Best of luck with it!
John


----------



## cpmm665 (Jan 6, 2009)

Thank you John!
I'm doing my best to keep us fresh in people's minds. Any bump to this thread helps.
Thanks


----------



## cpmm665 (Jan 6, 2009)

Welcome North Carolina native, Thad Hedgpeth to our Trial. It's good to see you Son.


----------



## Chris Atkinson (Jan 3, 2003)

I wish you guys the best. I really got deeply hooked in dog games when I lived in Rochester and then later in Queensbury/Lake George. I miss NY State quite a bit!

Good luck!

Is Dr. Jim Smith still running trials with you guys?

Chris


----------



## cpmm665 (Jan 6, 2009)

Dr. Jim has had great success at trials. He sadly is not a Member of BCRC at this time.


----------



## cpmm665 (Jan 6, 2009)

@ Chris, you should come visit.


----------



## Gerry Clinchy (Aug 7, 2007)

Wish your club success in getting those Derby dogs ... very few trials in the NE/Mid-Atlantic from mid-June through July. Am sure that as more people find out about a new one on the schedule you will grow in time.


----------



## Judy Chute (May 9, 2005)

Hope you get the Derby dogs there!!!...

Judy


----------



## cpmm665 (Jan 6, 2009)

http://youtu.be/xfE4f3OkSL8

4 More Derby Dogs.....We're Only a Day Away!


----------



## cpmm665 (Jan 6, 2009)

We have 8. Can I. Can I. Can I get 2 more my Brothers and Sisters? 2 More Derby Dogs if you will, Please!


----------



## John Shoffner (Jan 27, 2009)

Congratulations Cindy! I just noticed you all have 11 entries on EE. Looks like you have a derby!!


----------



## cpmm665 (Jan 6, 2009)

Thank you to everyone here, our club members and our mentor club members for talking up our trial and getting the word out. It was a nail biter up until 3:30 6/7. We closed with 25 entered in Qualifying and 11 Derby dogs. I'm looking forward to meeting everyone.


----------



## Jennifer A. (Nov 29, 2004)

For those coming to the area for the first time, here is a locator map. Use Exit 16 off the Northway (Interstate 87) if coming from the west: http://maps.google.com/maps?f=q&source=s_q&hl=en&geocode=&q=919+W.+River+Rd.,+Gansevoort,+NY&aq=&sll=37.0625,-95.677068&sspn=33.710275,79.013672&ie=UTF8&hq=&hnear=919+W+River+Rd,+Gansevoort,+New+York+12831&ll=43.181116,-73.603249&spn=0.015146,0.038581&z=15&layer=t&lci=com.panoramio.all&pw=2

To find stakes, look for signs beginning at the intersection of Purington and West River (County 29) Roads: 
http://maps.google.com/maps?f=q&source=s_q&hl=en&geocode=&q=919+W.+River+Rd.,+Gansevoort,+NY&aq=&sll=37.0625,-95.677068&sspn=33.710275,79.013672&ie=UTF8&hq=&hnear=919+W+River+Rd,+Gansevoort,+New+York+12831&ll=43.181116,-73.603249&spn=0.015146,0.038581&z=15&layer=t&lci=com.panoramio.all&pw=2

Running Order is as listed on RE/Entry Express. See you there!


----------



## Malcolm (Oct 13, 2006)

Any news on the Derby??


----------



## Malcolm (Oct 13, 2006)

Kenny owned by Buck Shope wins the derby!
Congrats


----------



## Barb/x2crr (Oct 18, 2005)

CONGRADULATIONS TO KENNY! 

First Derby -- Gramma's really proud!


----------



## Goldenboy (Jun 16, 2004)

Congratulations to Buck. He was really impressed by Kenny even at a young age.


----------



## cpmm665 (Jan 6, 2009)

1,6,4,2 RJ-3, Jam-8

Congratulations to all that placed in the Derby and to all the folks who entered this event. Your participation is grately appreciated!


----------



## dennismc115 (Dec 16, 2005)

Major Props to the Black Creek Retriever Club on their debut trial. With a few dedicated individuals, this club put on a terrific trial on amazing grounds. The trial ran smoothly and it was obvious that all involved were pulling in the same direction.

Dennis


----------



## cpmm665 (Jan 6, 2009)

Qualifying Placements: 
1st-Mimi Kearney-Sailor #13
2nd-Judy Chute-Sebec #14
3rd-Elissa Kirkegard-Motor #19
4th-Jane Jackson-Nell #10
RJ-Tony Zappia-Tea #9
Jam-Mimi Kearney-Whizzer #1
Jam-Kim Schiller-Diesel #12
Jam-Tara Yohan-Tide #16


----------



## Sue Kiefer (Mar 4, 2006)

Pom Poms for Judy and Sebec!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
Wahoo!!!!!!!!!!!!
Sue


----------



## Terry Johansson (Aug 24, 2009)

Thanks to the Black Creek club for a great first trial! Great grounds, and well organized. We look forward to going again next year.

Terry and David Butler


----------



## Becky Mills (Jun 6, 2004)

Way to go Judy and Sebec - QAA!!!


----------



## mbcorsini (Sep 25, 2005)

YEAH Judy and Sebec. Pompoms waving for the new QAA Sebec.


----------



## Beverly Burns (Apr 20, 2006)

Congratulations to Judy and Sebec! Great accomplishment.....now on to the Amateur!


----------



## Jennifer A. (Nov 29, 2004)

Thank you Black Creek Crew, landowners, judges, and hardworkin’ guns and workers. Those grounds were readied up beautifully and everything ran well, as others have said. Dog/handler teams came up with some really nice work on astute tests; the weather even ranged from nice to glorious by Saturday evening’s final series. It was great to see newcomers in both stakes and to hear them nicely coached by the judges. 
A special end-run salute to Doug Keefer for persevering through rain and serious traffic bottlenecks all the way from PA in time to run that tenth-starting young ‘un, KENYA. Phew!
Congratulations to all the handlers - Derby #1’s O/H Tara Yohan (KENNY), real nice job, and to Frank (DARLA), Thad (TUCKER), Tony (POKEY), Roy (CURRY) and Jane (GRACE), who all helped the dogs bring home Derby ribbons. Same goes for the Q. handlers, above.
What a great area for a trial, with beautiful big working farms, lots of history everywhere, friendly natives.


----------



## cpmm665 (Jan 6, 2009)

Jennifer,
I have One thing to Say to You........

Thank you.


----------



## Dpage (May 11, 2010)

Congratulations Judy and Sebec!! Nice job and great to see you both!


----------



## Judy Chute (May 9, 2005)

dennismc115 said:


> Major Props to the Black Creek Retriever Club on their debut trial. With a few dedicated individuals, this club put on a terrific trial on amazing grounds. The trial ran smoothly and it was obvious that all involved were pulling in the same direction. Dennis


Not only did Cindy Von Sutphen succeed in encouraging Derby pups to make the trip to Gansevoort so a Derby could be had...it also seemed that there was at least two of her getting whatever needed to be done..done. And..all the while with a smile. It was a pleasure to accept Sebec's ribbon from her..as she was still smiling at the days end  (thanks to the judges of course..for the award ...hard to stop smiling! ....) 

Jennifer is always great..no matter where she is.. VT, NY, CT, ME...for years now. A big greeting and hug never gets old. 

The Q allowed for wonderful retriever work thanks to Judges, Glenn Golden and Ginnie Pator (do you know this person, Dennis? ..), and the outstanding running grounds. 

Many, many thanks to the landowners..it was a priviledge, and so appreciated to drive up to such gorgeous grounds. 

The guns and bird boys were just outstanding as well..

Huge Congratulations to everyone that trialed, that placed and that JAMMED!!

Thank you to the Black Creek Retriever Club!! I am so glad we came up..or over..well, West of the East Coast!

Judy, Ranger..and Sebec***, Too!!


----------



## cpmm665 (Jan 6, 2009)

Thank You Judy!
It was a pleasure to make the connection with name and face. 
A QAA at our Virgin Trial, Awesomel. Thank you So much for making the trip.

I'm so tired, I have visions of next years judges dancing in my head. 

Thank you so much!


----------



## Goldenboy (Jun 16, 2004)

Way to go, Judy and Sebec ***!!! 

Also, congratulations to Cindy for pulling off a succesful maiden Trial!


----------



## Pleasantpine (Jan 22, 2005)

Congrats to Tara, Buck and Kenny for winning his first Derby Blue.......... Way to Go !!!!!!!


----------



## cpmm665 (Jan 6, 2009)

Hope I'm not just another Brick in the Wall. 
Mark, there will come a day, when I ask you a question.


----------



## mostlygold (Aug 5, 2006)

Congrats to:

Tara, Buck and Kenny. I remember the little fella last year running around Buck's dog truck. He's all grown up now and running with the big boys.

Judy and Sebec on their QAA!! Way to go Judy.

Tony Zappia and Miss Tea from Tea's littermate Ren and to Pokey on her Derby 4th place

Dawn


----------

